# Woodside police ticketing at Jefferson and Canada



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Today!

You know the stop sign we all run....

-----------
Warning. Woodside police is out ticketing stop sign runners at 
Jefferson and Canada. Just got my first ticket today . Be careful 
out there.
- alto velo list user -
-----------


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

francois said:


> Today!
> 
> You know the stop sign we all run....
> 
> ...


Where's Jefferson?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I didn't even know that Woodside had police.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that intersection is in the city, would be Redwood City P.D.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Y'all heard of google maps?
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=jeffe....44868,-122.274764&spn=0.009625,0.016866&z=16

This is the downhill t-intersection on Canada beside 280


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*I googled it*



francois said:


> Y'all heard of google maps?
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=jeffe....44868,-122.274764&spn=0.009625,0.016866&z=16
> 
> This is the downhill t-intersection on Canada beside 280


I was not sure of the location. I used Google maps. Pretty sure that is in the city limits of Redwood City. If it is unincorporated the CHP handles all traffic enforcement for the city of Woodside. Woodside does not have a police department.I was a CHP and worked that area back in the 70's. I checked google about Woodside in general and if they are ticketing that intersection it's because of the citizen complaints about cyclists. If I did ride that intersection I would make sure to come to a complete stop. So thanks for the tip.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Dinosaur said:


> I was not sure of the location. I used Google maps. Pretty sure that is in the city limits of Redwood City. If it is unincorporated the CHP handles all traffic enforcement for the city of Woodside. Woodside does not have a police department.I was a CHP and worked that area back in the 70's. I checked google about Woodside in general and if they are ticketing that intersection it's because of the citizen complaints about cyclists. If I did ride that intersection I would make sure to come to a complete stop. So thanks for the tip.


More likely it's the San Mateo County Sheriff. They always seem to be around hassling cyclists in Woodside. Sometimes for a good reason, sometimes not.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

Man, one of those deputies hit a cyclist on Skyline, close to Bunker Hill! We saw a mix of Pen Velo riders and some other riders pass us. Then, we did the small climb up to Bunker Hill, where a deputy, with the lights on, pass another car, in an obvious rush to get somewhere. So, our group caught crested the climb then, as we were descending, we saw a deputy's car stopped in the middle of the road, with people standing around it. As we got closer, I saw a bike under the car and thought worse but, luckily, the rider had just got off the ground, in obvious pain. Meantime, the deputy is standing there, trying understand what happen. From what another rider, the deputy made a U turn in front of the Pen Velo rider, giving him no chance to react. I guess the deputy was on his way to backup another deputy, who had stopped someone.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*could be*



mohair_chair said:


> More likely it's the San Mateo County Sheriff. They always seem to be around hassling cyclists in Woodside. Sometimes for a good reason, sometimes not.



It's been years (decades) since I've worked that area. Woodside might contract out to San Mateo County, as they don't have a police department. Then San Mateo S/O would handle traffic duties.


----------

